# renommer clé usb



## lepseudoquetutentapes (6 Février 2008)

Salut

je viens d'acheter une clé usb (fat32 je crois que c'est le mieux pour la compatibilité) qui marche tres bien sauf une chose (je sais je chipote grave la) : j'ai voulu la renommer comme je l'ai fait avec mon disque externe donc le disque c'est Hardy et la clé je voulais l'appeler Laurel 

seulement quand je l'ai reconnecté le nom était LAUREL et plus Laurel ! comment ca se fait ?
apparemment elle prend pas les accents non plus 

si vous avez une idée ce serait cool


----------



## Zyrol (6 Février 2008)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:


> Salut
> 
> je viens d'acheter une clé usb (fat32 je crois que c'est le mieux pour la compatibilité) qui marche tres bien sauf une chose (je sais je chipote grave la) : j'ai voulu la renommer comme je l'ai fait avec mon disque externe donc le disque c'est Hardy et la clé je voulais l'appeler Laurel
> 
> ...



au format FAT32, les caracteres sont....limités... c'est parfaitement normal.


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (7 Février 2008)

oh d'accord merci 

(c'est quand meme super limité pour meme pas gerer le caps lock dommage !)


----------



## Zyrol (7 Février 2008)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:


> oh d'accord merci
> 
> (c'est quand meme super limité pour meme pas gerer le caps lock dommage !)



le format FAT 32, est un peu vieux en meme temps...


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (7 Février 2008)

mais j'ai lu que c'était le mieux pour une clé usb pour pouvoir l'utiliser sur windows et sur mac sans probleme ?

y a mieux comme format en fait ? je suis pas tres calé moi :s


----------



## Zyrol (7 Février 2008)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:


> mais j'ai lu que c'était le mieux pour une clé usb pour pouvoir l'utiliser sur windows et sur mac sans probleme ?
> 
> y a mieux comme format en fait ? je suis pas tres calé moi :s



c'est le mieux oui. Apres il existe d'autre solution mais pas aussi simple.


----------

